

US Army experiments with crowdsourcing equipment design - tikhonj
http://www.gizmag.com/us-army-crowdsourcing-design/29562/

======
lostlogin
Wow, because supporting that war machine is what the world needs.

~~~
krapp
Ironically, such 'war machines' are responsible for the device you're
accessing this network on, and the network itself.

But yeah... it is a bit creepy.

